# Small walk behind stump grinder. Which one to buy?



## davidshumaker

Does anyone have a 13 HP walk behind Rayco or Carlton stump grinder. I'm in the lawn care business and would only be using it for small stumps, maybe 6" to 12" across. Many are in back yards with gates or are on lawns that I don't want to mess up with a big machine. I noticed that all the small walk behinds use the same Honda engine and the frames look about the same. I do see a difference in the teeth and wheels. If you have one, how good does it work and which brand do you think is the best? I was also looking at the Praxis, but it has the sectional teeth and I don't know whether thats good or not. The Vermeer is the same and is made by Praxis, but costs more.


----------



## huskycandoit

Buy a dosko. Thats all you need to know!

Dan


----------



## davidshumaker

huskycandoit said:


> Buy a dosko. Thats all you need to know!
> 
> Dan



Thank you, Dan.


----------



## brncreeper

Yep, go for a Dosko.


----------



## Sbusta

Alpine the only way to go for that type of work.


----------



## davidshumaker

Sbusta said:


> Alpine the only way to go for that type of work.



Thank you, Sbusta. I'll look into the Alpine, also.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Depending on how much work you have lined up or potentially have, it may be more cost effective to rent. 

I know all the problems that are associated with rentals, but at about $90/day (which is built into the bid cost) you can save the capital outlay of a machine.


----------



## preach it

I have a 13 hp Rayco stump grinder that I purchased new from the factory 5 or 6 years ago. I have had no real problems with it. Smaller stumps are easy, anything under 20", bigger stumps are a little more work. Just make sure that the teeth are sharp. It takes work to run one, it's like wrestling with a 250 lb guy that never gets tired. If you have a bad back, shoulders, elbows or wrists, don't even try it. I bought mine so that I could grind stumps in back yards where the big stump grinders couldn't, it creates your own slot in the market. That's how money is made, do something that someone else doesn't do.


----------



## davidshumaker

preach it said:


> I have a 13 hp Rayco stump grinder that I purchased new from the factory 5 or 6 years ago. I have had no real problems with it. Smaller stumps are easy, anything under 20", bigger stumps are a little more work. Just make sure that the teeth are sharp. It takes work to run one, it's like wrestling with a 250 lb guy that never gets tired. If you have a bad back, shoulders, elbows or wrists, don't even try it. I bought mine so that I could grind stumps in back yards where the big stump grinders couldn't, it creates your own slot in the market. That's how money is made, do something that someone else doesn't do.



Thank you, Preach It. I was considering a Rayco because the factory is closer to me and there is a dealer nearby. I would only be doing small stumps as a sideline to lawn care. I wouldn't attempt large stumps with the small machine. I also get requests to cut down srubs. I can pull them out with my truck most of the time and get the roots also, but can't always get the truck near the shrubs. Can also use the small grinder to get the small stumps and roots.


----------



## preach it

My Rayco came with their newer one piece tooth. Nice teeth, but spendy and a little overkill for a small grinder. I soon switched to the standard pocket teeth and stayed with them ever since. I sharpen the teeth myself and like I said before, keep the teeth sharp on a small grinder, it will save you a lot of hard labor.
Bushes are real easy to grind and it only takes a minute or two. There is usually only a few chips and you can push it all back into the hole. Just make sure there isn't any rocks around the bush stump. Rocks will bust your teeth up real quick.


----------



## davidshumaker

Sbusta said:


> Alpine the only way to go for that type of work.



I e-mailed the factory and they sent me a price list. The Alpine with Stihl engine is $4,000 plus shipping and then the other extras. That seems like alot for something with a 6 HP engine. I know I have to consider that it will be making me money, but how many hours can I get out of that engine before it needs over-hauling or replacing? I would rarely run into a stump that I couldn't get to with a walk behind grinder. Would the Alpine still be a better decision? I know it would be if most stumps were in tight places up against a building, on hills, etc. I just need something for backyards with small gates and for small stumps on fairly flat ground with no obstacles. 

If you're still reading, let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## peterng

*?*

How did you ever make out with your purchase ? I just ordered an Alpine with the Husky head a couple of weeks ago. From what I've come to understand it should be up to the task if you can survive the learning curve. 

They've been around a while. A bunch of the older posts report problems with the teeth and mounting brackets but they've since been addressed.

Let me know.
Pete


----------



## fishercat

*i have the Husqvarna SG-13 and i like it.*

do yourself a favor though,throw the factory teeth away when they are dull a and put some Green Teeth on it.night and day difference.we use it a lot.it's a good machine.


----------



## peterng

can you get green teeth that will fit the Alpine ? or do you have to get the teeth exclusively from your local Alpine dealer?

Personally I like dealing with my Alpine dealer so far and the prices are reasonable but I'd be willing to try other options if they are out there.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Mikecutstrees

heres my 2cs. I had a 16hp grinder and using that thing for more than 4 hrs would beat the tar out of you. For the same money as a new 13-16 hp unit you could get a very nice used 25hp SC252 vermeer or similar unit. You still willl have backyard accessability and will not be so hard on your body. Also once you start doing stumps people will ask you to do bigger stumps. My sc252 with sharp teeth will do any size stump. Just another opinion. Good luck.... Mike

Also pushing a 13-16 hp unit up a hill gets tiring real real quick.....


----------



## familytreeman

*stumper*

My guy welded one up, it looks just like all the ones you guys are mentioning, maybe not as fancy, but does the same job.

You can design the handles any way you like.

Just put a 13 hp honda motor and it was good to go...


----------



## peterng

I thought the advantage of the Alpine was the powerheads. The 4 stroke engine has to be kept vertical more or less so the oil pickup can feed. Plus the 2 stroke can attain rpm's not typical of larger 4 strokes but that's interesting to hear you're happy with your home made job. that is wicked ! good for you.
Pete


----------



## fishercat

*interesting theory.*



Mikecutstrees said:


> heres my 2cs. I had a 16hp grinder and using that thing for more than 4 hrs would beat the tar out of you. For the same money as a new 13-16 hp unit you could get a very nice used 25hp SC252 vermeer or similar unit. You still willl have backyard accessability and will not be so hard on your body. Also once you start doing stumps people will ask you to do bigger stumps. My sc252 with sharp teeth will do any size stump. Just another opinion. Good luck.... Mike
> 
> Also pushing a 13-16 hp unit up a hill gets tiring real real quick.....



sounds like just too much Tofu and soy in your diet.try some red meat and dairy.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Iv'e never had tofu or soy. Except soy sauce on chinese. My old grinder was a monster though/ 16 hp promark. Weighed 300 lbs. easy. Rear wheel. Dangerous, Big heavy and would beat you to death. But it could grind. Once did a 40'' hemlock stump with it. I still have it. going to be selling it soon. Wanna buy it?..... Mike


----------



## fishercat

*just ribbing you on the tofu and soy.*



Mikecutstrees said:


> Iv'e never had tofu or soy. Except soy sauce on chinese. My old grinder was a monster though/ 16 hp promark. Weighed 300 lbs. easy. Rear wheel. Dangerous, Big heavy and would beat you to death. But it could grind. Once did a 40'' hemlock stump with it. I still have it. going to be selling it soon. Wanna buy it?..... Mike



i never saw a pro mark.the Husqvarna one we have is lighter than that.it works good for it's size.if they are bigger than 2 feet in across or a maple i let my buddy have them.


----------



## irishman72

I rented a 13 horse Vermeer a month or so ago to take care of the stumps at my house--three 9" holly stumps, a 19" camphor and--stupid me--a 3-foot mullberry. It ripped up the holly in nothing flat, maybe 3-5 minutes each. The camphor went pretty quick also, though the fumes that came off that tree quite literally gagged me. That dang mulberry, though. . . .The guy above who mentioned wrestling a 300 lb guy who never gets tired was right on the money. Won't do that twice. But on the smaller stuff it was great.


----------

